# Waiting to ride after breeding?



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

How long do you wait to ride your horse after breeding her?


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Depends on the type of riding. Leisure trail rides, no wait time at all. If they were already conditioned for harder riding at the time of breeding, they could handle just fine doing more strenuous type work after. IMO


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I like to wait until they've had their 45 day preg check at least. Usually I'll give 60 days to make sure the embryo is implanted before I ride them again.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I have bred the mare saddled her and worked cattle for a couple of hours with a successful foal the next spring.
I don';t think that it matters as the semen can live up to 2 days.
You might not want to go on a 100 mile endurance race or run the Kentucky derby but other than that I think you are probably safe riding her when you want. Shalom


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I rode my mare the day of her last breeding date in a Cowboy Mounted Challenge and she took and foaled out just fine. It wasn't light riding as well since it was hot and it is a timed event/all day long. I think the difference on whether you can ride her or not is whether you're riding her right now and she is in shape. Although, I would hate for you to ride her and have her come up open or something. It is completely your choice. A friend of mine took his mare to be AI'd at the vet's office, he was roping on her that afternoon. The vet said as long as they are in shape, it doesn't hurt them either way, but different vets might have different opinions.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks all. I started working her yesterday. She got a bit out of shape due to being at the breeders for 1 month. first time didnt take.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The mare that just foaled here, and tht I rode until shortly before she foaled, is in the best condition 1 month after foaling than any mare that I can remember. 
The vet has remarked that she is holding up well. 
I didn't know she was pregnant as she is a rescue.
Mares in the wild walk up to 25 miles a day to find good grazing and water. This mares condition has led me to rethink not riding them after 6 months of pregnancy. Shalom


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

I would not ride a mare who is pregnant, or might be pregnant.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

There is no physical reason a mare can not be ridden until the later stages of pregnancy.
Staying in good condition and muscle tone would probably benefit both the mare and the foal.
Mares have very little discomfort from being pregnant. Shalom


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

dbarabians said:


> There is no physical reason a mare can not be ridden until the later stages of pregnancy.
> Staying in good condition and muscle tone would probably benefit both the mare and the foal.
> Mares have very little discomfort from being pregnant. Shalom


 
I'm aware, but I still would not do it


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

wetrain17 said:


> I'm aware, but I still would not do it


Labor is much easier for a mare in good physical condition. If you would not ride a possibly bred mare, then for their own sake they need to be exercised regularly. Domestic horses don't roam and run around the countryside during pregnancy that would allow them to stay fit naturally. It is easier to exercise a pregnant mare by riding and most enjoy it into their seventh month or even up til the baby pops out. A sudden work load could cause problems, but a good consistent exercise routine will keep a mare in physical shape as well as engage their mind. IMO


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The health of the mare and foal should always be the focus of the breeder.
We should take every precaution to ensure that problems do not arise.
Proper nutrition, excersise, vaccinations, and a safe place to foal are important. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

After they are confirmed 60 days in foal, I ride until they tell me they don't like it any more. That's usually between 8-10 months and when they act like they aren't happy anymore, I quit and ride someone else until after they deliver.


----------

